# Subclass 189 Visa - Confused Accountant - Please help



## redgems (Mar 2, 2013)

hi - i am going to apply for a subclass 189 visa - the eoi process. i hope someone can help me with some questions:

(1) i'm an accountant, does it matter what type? i see the system asks if i'm a general accountant, management accountant or in finance (those are the only 3 i'd fit under)
(2) do i need to submit my medical exam when i apply for the eoi?
(3) how long does it take to hear from immigration after submission of eoi to approval of the eoi?
(4) after eoi approval, can i go ahead and immediately file for a visa?
(5) how long will it take for the visa?

based on the information i went through, i think i can manage 70-75 points if that matters.

thanks, lots of questions!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Redgems -

Comments on your questions below:

1) Yes, it matters. You need to choose 1 that fits most closely to your work experience and educational qualifications.

2) No, you should wait until you are invited to apply for a visa to take the exam and submit results (most results are submitted electronically from the panel doctor, etc now).

3) Depends on the demand for your occupation and your overall points test score compared to everyone else in the same pool of applicants as you are. If you are at 70-75 points, that puts you up towards the top group of applicants, I would think, which means you may be invited sooner (than those with lower scores).

4) Once you have your IELTS score (optional for USA citizens, but helps with points) and skills assessment completed you can lodge your EOI. Then you wait for an invitation. If/when invitation is issued, you have 60 days to complete the application forms online (most info is pre-filled from your EOI and cannot be changed) and lodge your online visa application which includes payment of the $3,060 application fee to DIAC and uploading the supporting documents required.

5) Currently we're seeing 189 visas being granted approx 2-3 months after the visa application has been lodged, however I've also seen it as short as 3 weeks.

Hope that helps - please advise if I can provide any further assistance -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## redgems (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Mark -

Thanks for your response. I've been reading this forum and you're super helpful! We love you!

Another follow-up - I realize there are a lot of variables going into the EOI and when you get a response - do you know what the average weight time is? Or the minimum and maximum you've seen in your experience?

Thanks!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Redgems -

Thanks for the kind words!

For those with higher points test scores (70+) in high demand occupations, it can be a month or 2-3. Longer for those with lower points test scores (60 - 70) depending on occupation demand, could be many months, and no invitation is guaranteed even if you have 60 points. Getting a higher points test score is a very good way of getting a fast(er) invitation.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Rohan (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for update


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi,
Re point 1, if its cpa australia who will assess your migration, do note that each type of accounting role may demand a few different mandatory subjects from education, therefore picking the right one is very important. I submitted my EOI for 189 under management accountant with 65 points and got an invite to apply on the first invitation round ( which was 2 days after I submitted). Now waiting for a case officer which takes about 10 weeks according to the allocation dates.
I have already completed my Medicals and criminal check so now just sitting tight and waiting!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## redgems (Mar 2, 2013)

yh31 -

Congrats! When did you submit your EOI?

Also, did you go through CPA Australia (I assume so)? I read some posts about them being not so friendly - but they were old posts. Can you tell me how your experience was? 

Did you study/work in Australia? Where is your education / experience from if you don't mind my asking.

Thanks.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

I submitted my EOI on 01/29/13 and received an invitation to apply on 02/04/13.

Yes, I went through CPA Australia. I had to call their office a few times to ask some questions. They were very helpful every time. I didn't find them unfriendly at all, one even had a good sense of humour! You just have to understand and accept that the rules are the rules and they won't make any exceptions for anyone in regards to the requirements. 

You also have to make sure you carefully read and include all the documents they have requested or it will slow down the process.

Once my migration advisor was assigned, she was really nice and answered promptly to all my questions. Overall, I have absolutely no complaints, everyone was great! The only thing is that I did not get the years of work experience I thought I would get recognized because they only counted starting from when I received my CMA designation, which was 1.5 yrs ago. 
I'm from Canada with no Australian work experience but I was able to get Associate CPA designation through an MRA so I just have to complete this audit course and hopefully will move to qualified shortly. Where are you from?


----------



## banshee13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi all,

this page gives me hope...

I have my EOI and am just completing my residency request for a subclass 189. 

For my EOI I have 65 points and submitted no work experience as a lawyer advised it was easier not to have to verify the work I had done, and also as my CIMA qualification was only granted last year it is doubtful how much work experience I actually have. (Even though I have 5 years as an accountant!) But then when it comes to the question have you any work experience from the last 10 years, do I hit yes, then list it all and put that it isn't relevant, or just put no to having working experience?

I went through CPA too, and the response time was more like 18 working days, and that's when they put the response in the post, but didn't find them rude, just a little slow!

Thanks for any helpful responses!


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I put all my work experience and did not select any as relevant. At the end of the EOI, you should see a screen totaling all the points so you'll be able to see if its the same as your expectations.

I did not need the work experience points, got my visa grant earlier this month with no problems or questions whatsoever!

Good luck!


----------



## banshee13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks yh31...

I think I have done it wrong then, as I didnt put any work experience in my EOI. So i guess I can either align my application to the EOI and leave it blank or I put it in the residency and say no it isnt relevant but then the EOI and residency do not technically align?

Any ideas? I think put it in as not relevant in application as then at least I am not lying and they can see I have been working.... 

arrrgghhh!!!


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Lol I don't think it's that bad, either way, you're not claiming points for work xp so even if the 2 don't match (one empty and one filled up) you're not changing the structure of your points submitted in the EOI ...but that's just my logical thinking!

Not sure what would happen if u left the second empty too. I don't remember filling out my work history twice. I do have a bad memory though, don't take my word for it.


----------



## Zaman (May 15, 2013)

Hi everyone 
Did you have any idea about outside of Australia work experience. I think they count experience only after relevant graduation or professional qualification.

I graduated in 2007 in applied accounting from Oxford Brookes University and qualified ACCA in 2010. I have around 6 years of experience in Bangladesh. What do you think, should i expect points for 5 years experience?


----------



## banshee13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Zaman said:


> Hi everyone
> Did you have any idea about outside of Australia work experience. I think they count experience only after relevant graduation or professional qualification.
> 
> I graduated in 2007 in applied accounting from Oxford Brookes University and qualified ACCA in 2010. I have around 6 years of experience in Bangladesh. What do you think, should i expect points for 5 years experience?


Hi Zaman, I am an accountant and I had lots of work experience outside Australia and was advised not to put any of it on the EOI because most of it was prior to my CIMA qualification and they didn't think it would count.

I submitted my EOI on the 11th April, got a request to submit VISA on 30th April, submitted my VISA a week and a half later and already have a case officer and that was with 65 points and no work experience at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Mark,

Is the total application fee $3060, whts the second installment $4250 ?

Please assist.

Regards
Akshay


----------



## msohaibkhan (Dec 2, 2012)

akshadaks said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Is the total application fee $3060, whts the second installment $4250 ?
> 
> ...


Hi Akshay

Though I was not actually the one who was asked to comment, the second installment shall be payable if your spouse or any of your dependant aged 18 years or more doesn't pass the IELTS with atleast 4.5 bands (overall). In another words, if they pass IELTS with atleast 4.5 band, then you will not need to pay 2nd installment.

Other members, correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Correct re: IELTS - the $4,250 is called the "2nd stage VAC (Visa Application Charge)". One very important difference here is that while IELTS test scores are good for 3 years for the primary applicant, IELTS test scores to establish functional English (ie, average score of 4.5 or higher) are only valid for 1 year. If you Google "Functional English DIAC" you'll see there are other ways to meet the functional English requirement as well - we've discussed some on threads here on the forum - the IELTS test is not the only method to do this.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## pgmral1983 (Sep 4, 2013)

*headache* I have submitted my EOI with incorrect details, according to the CO, I claimed too many points (75 vs 70), and told to withdraw my application with no guarantee of getting a cent of my application charge... *sad & angry*
I think the EOI and the booklet was confusing and the immigration Australia staff are very hard to get in touch ... It's terrible to be put on hold for 30 - 40 minutes, sometimes getting cut off while waiting / being transferred...
Why does 99% of the weight has to be burdened to the applicant? Wouldn't it be better to have someone to have a quick chat / check before I submit my visa application or EOI ? Not trying to take the EOI / application lightly, it's just that reading all that information were just too much...


----------



## pgmral1983 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, one last thing,... with all the invitation passed to those having 60 and 65 points, why can't the consideration be made for my application with 70 points? I mean yes, I did not 'pushed-out' one applicant with 70 points, as those with lower points still got invited?  Do I have a strong case if the CO is looking at this on a case-by-case basis ?


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow that really sucks pgmral. Really sorry to hear that especially when you still have more than enough points to get the visa.

I don't have any helpful answer but I hope you can find a way around it, that's a pretty big amount to lose


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear of this Pgmral - sadly Australian's immigration system is extremely complex and unforgiving, and DIAC has decided it will not be in the business of providing migration advice. As you said, it puts a huge weight on the applicant, and DIAC takes no responsibility for phone advice, information on its website, etc - all that matters is the law, regulations and policy.

Please advise if I can assist going forward -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## pgmral1983 (Sep 4, 2013)

pgmral1983 said:


> Oh, one last thing,... with all the invitation passed to those having 60 and 65 points, why can't the consideration be made for my application with 70 points? I mean yes, I did not 'pushed-out' one applicant with 70 points, as those with lower points still got invited?  Do I have a strong case if the CO is looking at this on a case-by-case basis ?


correction - 'I did pushed out...'


----------



## pgmral1983 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks Mark and yh31, I can imagine if I don't get my fees back, the CO is basically getting paid $4500+ for 1 hour spent looking at my file... How unfair is that??


----------

